# my cat hates my boyfriend



## chip_chipperson (Jan 20, 2005)

Well as the subject says my poor little kitty (Molly) HATES!! my boyfriend ... When I first got her I adopted her from the SPCA and she was about 3 months old and she was in rough shape she has frost bite on her nose and ears and my boyfriend was with me when I got her so he's been around her ever since we got her. About 3 months later we got a place together and she didnt seem to mind my bf at all the next month I had Molly fixed and now she will stiffen right up when he comes near her she will his and growel at him and she will hide under the couch all day if hes around she will only come out the second he leaves or if hes asleep. We do have other cats just incase that might make a difference but i dont think so because they all play together we have a total of 4 cats (I have another girl Zoey and he has two boys Jinx and Gizmo but they all play together) Im not really sure what to do I dont know if i should find a new home for her with out my bf because its only him that she hates any other guy she is fine, it would break my heart to do it but it would prob be better for her ... other than that any suggestions would be very very helpful


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

in my experience, when a cat has hated a bf of mine, it turned out that the cat was right all along. I have seen a few people on the forum say this too, obviously they are a better judge of character than we are. However, if it is just since she was fixed, 1) who brought her to the vets, a friend of mine says his dog hates his gf because he blames her for him being chopped, seen as she brought him to the vet, and 2) did anything else happen around this time that could have made your cat sensitive towards your bf.

My cats are actually my bf's cats, he had 3 of them before I met him, but if he even raises his voice at me, they hate him for weeks!


----------



## chip_chipperson (Jan 20, 2005)

I actually had my mom take her to the vet and my cat has been around my bf for a year now and i know he wouldnt do anything to her he loves cats too thats why we have 4


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> when a cat has hated a bf of mine, it turned out that the cat was right all along.


good advice. kick the deadbeat out.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Give the kitty time, hopefully she'll get over it. If bf's a keeper, then don't toss him!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

> maybe ur bf smells weird or something


Maybe CatzRule is right -- does Molly like catnip? Maybe your boyfriend could lay on the floor and you could sprinkle catnip all over him and try to get her to rub on him that way. I don't know -- I'm making this up too. 

One of my cats didn't like my boyfriend for the first six months he was with us -- my boyfriend has a deep voice, and I think my cat was abused by a man before living with us, so my cat associated my boyfriend's voice with his former abuser. It took a lot of patience, but the cat has warmed up to my boyfriend and likes him now (not as much as his mommy though!!!).

*edit* Too many pronouns!!!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

The cat is a better judge of character. Agree with Tim, get the bum out now before he ruins your life :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Was the vet or one of his techs male? Is she like this with other males? Assumpta really dislikes women, and I've never been sure if it was a preexisting condition or the fact that my neighbor's wife found her and gave her blood tests and her first shots at home (she's a vet tech)...but Assumpta does NOT like women (I am apparently an exception to the rule, because she always runs to me when she's upset or sick). Bad luck her vet is also a woman. :roll: 

To this day, whenever my neighbor's wife walks into the house, Assumpta turns into Boongo, the Avenging Death-Kitty of Doom. I feel bad, because Assumpta is the only living creature in the universe who doesn't like this woman, and I think her feelings are a little hurt, because the cat adores her husband... :? 

(She also loathes my mother-in-law, and will just sit and hiss at her from the top of the stairs...I do not discourage this behavior, needless to say :lol: )

Try having your boyfriend avoid direct eye contact, and try to keep his body turned side to the cat. He can also try blinking slowly and yawning to show he's no threat...usually, the more you try to make friends with a hostile cat, the more threatening you appear, and the more hostile the cat becomes. It's going to have to be her idea to investigate him when she's darn well good and ready, so all he can do is to be nonthreatening and try to "ignore" her as much as possible.


----------

